
The Lancet: Most comprehensive study to date to prevent spread of Covid-19 - alister
https://sciencecodex.com/lancet-most-comprehensive-study-date-provides-evidence-optimal-physical-distancing-face-masks-and
======
alister
Link to the actual study (PDF):
[https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S0140-6736%2820...](https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S0140-6736%2820%2931142-9)

